# Przyszłość miała pokazać.



## Martin Bar

Proszę o pomoc w przetłumaczeniu na angielski zdania "przyszłość miała pokazać".


----------



## DW

"_The future was to show._"

Anyway, did you have any your own proposals?


----------



## Martin Bar

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> "_The future was to show._"
> 
> Anyway, did you have any your own proposals?


Thanks a lot! My proposal was "Future had to show" but I see that was really wrong! Thanks again1


----------



## Martin Bar

One more question: "The future was to show" sounds right but I can't find anywhere that somebody else used this word-construction. What do you think?


----------



## dn88

Hello and welcome. 

Could you please post the full sentence? We'd be better able to help you that way. Providing context and background is actually a requirement of this forum.


----------



## Martin Bar

dn88 said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Could you please post the full sentence? We'd be better able to help you that way. Providing context and background is actually a requirement of this forum.


Full sentence in Polish goes like this: "Przyszłość miała pokazać jak dalece nie miałem racji."


----------



## dreamlike

The sentence best translates as 'The future was to show how gravely mistaken I was', but perhaps someone will come up with something better.


----------



## Martin Bar

dreamlike said:


> The sentence best translates as 'The future was to show how gravely mistaken I was', but perhaps someone will come up with something better.


Thank you very much! I think I'll take it!


----------



## DW

"_The future was to show how far wrong I was._"


----------



## Martin Bar

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> "_The future was to show how far wrong I was._"


Thanks a lot! So - I looks that construction "The future was to show" is correct and acceptable - isn't it?


----------



## dreamlike

Not very popular to judge by Google results, but correct. It's a legitimate construction.


----------



## Szkot

dreamlike said:


> Not very popular to judge by Google results, but correct. It's a legitimate construction.



As is 'the future would show'.  Or the common phrase 'time would tell' has the same meaning.


----------



## Martin Bar

dreamlike said:


> Not very popular to judge by Google results, but correct. It's a legitimate construction.


Thank you again! I got it1


----------



## Martin Bar

Szkot said:


> As is 'the future would show'.  Or the common phrase 'time would tell' has the same meaning.


Thanks Szkot!


----------



## Thomas1

Reading this thread I was wondering whether someone would mention the possibility of using 'would'. 
I'd like to suggest:
_...how far wrong I'd/I had gone._


----------



## Martin Bar

Thomas1 said:


> Reading this thread I was wondering whether someone would mention the possibility of using 'would'.
> I'd like to suggest:
> _...how far wrong I'd/I had gone._


I think Thomas1 that I'll use   'The future was to show how gravely mistaken I was'. I like it and as dreamlike says - it's legitimate construction. I like it!


----------



## Martin Bar

Martin Bar said:


> I think Thomas1 that I'll use   'The future was to show how gravely mistaken I was'. I like it and as dreamlike says - it's legitimate construction. I like it!


But your suggestion is nice too! Thanks!


----------



## marrish

Martin Bar said:


> Full sentence in Polish goes like this: "Przyszłość miała pokazać jak dalece nie miałem racji."


I'm very sorry that I can't offer anything else as an answer to your query because your query is about English - I'd like to ask a question about Polish. 

''Jak dalece'': What form and what meaning is intended by ''dalece''? I am not familiar with this word and I didn't find it in my dictionary, moreover my Polish friend said it was not Polish. Now that I'm reading the posts, it seems nobody even frowned at it so I am really in a dilemma as to who I should believe. Thank you.


----------



## dn88

marrish said:


> I'm very sorry that I can't offer anything else as an answer to your query because your query is about English - I'd like to ask a question about Polish.
> 
> ''Jak dalece'': What form and what meaning is intended by ''dalece''? I am not familiar with this word and I didn't find it in my dictionary, moreover my Polish friend said it was not Polish. Now that I'm reading the posts, it seems nobody even frowned at it so I am really in a dilemma as to who I should believe. Thank you.


The word "dalece" literally means "far". It is an adverb. I'd say it's a formal word for "bardzo". A more natural/casual way of saying that would be: _Przyszłość miała pokazać jak bardzo się myliłem._


----------



## marrish

dn88 said:


> The word "dalece" literally means "far". It is an adverb. I'd say it's a formal word for "bardzo". A more natural/casual way of saying that would be: _Przyszłość miała pokazać jak bardzo się myliłem._


Thank you very much. I suppose it comes from ''daleko''. Perhaps my Polish friend didn't know this word. Is it a spoken-language word or a literary one? Would it be possible to provide some literary examples?


----------



## Thomas1

marrish said:


> [...]''Jak dalece'': What form and what meaning is intended by ''dalece''? I am not familiar with this word and I didn't find it in my dictionary, moreover my Polish friend said it was not Polish. Now that I'm reading the posts, it seems nobody even frowned at it so I am really in a dilemma as to who I should believe. Thank you.


Hello Marrish,

'jak dalece' is a legitimate Polish expression, a bit old-fashioned one, but still. The literal translation of it is 'how far'. It means 'how much', 'to what extent' ('jak bardzo', 'w jakim stopniu'). To my experience, the word 'dalece' on its own is quite rare in modern Polish. You may find it in certain expressions, two in particular 'jak dalece' and 'tak dalece' (the latter, literally 'so far', means 'so much' (tak bardzo), 'to such an extent' (do takiego stopnia)). They might not be used very often in everyday language, but they are, by all means, Polish. I find them elegant and a little bookish.

Here are some samples:Zgierski tak był pewny siebie, że nie zwracał na nią uwagi, ale myślał tylko o tym, ażeby pokazać, jak dalece jest wszystkowiedzącym.
Emancypantki I/XV - Wikiźródła, teksty i materiały źródłowe

Z ochoczej łaski gospodarza tak dalece mieliśmy wszystkiego do sytości , iż mógłby się był obejść podwieczorek bez obiadu [...]
Dzieła Krasickiego: dziesięć tomów w jednym​
The word 'dalece' means '(very) much, a lot' ('bardzo').

EDIT: I've just seen Dn88 posted his message while I was writing mine.


----------



## marrish

^ Thank you for the explanation and the literary sources. BTW I would like to ask your forgiveness for such a fuss but it is the way we are used to provide reference of well-established authors (mostly poetry) from Urdu litterati in the Indo-Iranian Languages forum. Great!


----------



## Thomas1

Marrish, there's no reason to do it. I was a bit slow in writing and saw your two posts ahead of mine, but that's not a problem at all.  I'm glad you've found something useful to you.


----------



## Martin Bar

marrish said:


> Thank you very much. I suppose it comes from ''daleko''. Perhaps my Polish friend didn't know this word. Is it a spoken-language word or a literary one? Would it be possible to provide some literary examples?


You see Marrish - my problem was rather first part of this sentence: "The future was to show...". Second part is just an example-addition but if you ask about word "dalece" dn88 answered very well. This word is not in use very often. I like it but in modern Polish language is almost unknown. Thank for your post!


----------



## Martin Bar

Thomas1 said:


> Hello Marrish,
> 
> 'jak dalece' is a legitimate Polish expression, a bit old-fashioned one, but still. The literal translation of it is 'how far'. It means 'how much', 'to what extent' ('jak bardzo', 'w jakim stopniu'). To my experience, the word 'dalece' on its own is quite rare in modern Polish. You may find it in certain expressions, two in particular 'jak dalece' and 'tak dalece' (the latter, literally 'so far', means 'so much' (tak bardzo), 'to such an extent' (do takiego stopnia)). They might not be used very often in everyday language, but they are, by all means, Polish. I find them elegant and a little bookish.
> 
> Here are some samples:Zgierski tak był pewny siebie, że nie zwracał na nią uwagi, ale myślał tylko o tym, ażeby pokazać, jak dalece jest wszystkowiedzącym.
> Emancypantki I/XV - Wikiźródła, teksty i materiały źródłowe
> 
> Z ochoczej łaski gospodarza tak dalece mieliśmy wszystkiego do sytości , iż mógłby się był obejść podwieczorek bez obiadu [...]
> Dzieła Krasickiego: dziesięć tomów w jednym​
> The word 'dalece' means '(very) much, a lot' ('bardzo').
> 
> EDIT: I've just seen Dn88 posted his message while I was writing mine.


Hi Thomas1! Thanks a lot for this post! I like your examples! Great! Nice examples of beautiful, sophisticated Polish! Take care!
i


----------



## Martin Bar

I don't know how to translate following sentence:
Wszystko miało się zmienić
Can you help me please!


----------



## Thomas1

Martin, give it a try. Which option of the already given in this thread do you thing might work in your sentence above?


----------



## noychoh

Thomas1 said:


> Hello Marrish,
> 
> 'jak dalece' is a legitimate Polish expression, a bit old-fashioned one, but still. The literal translation of it is 'how far'. It means 'how much', 'to what extent' ('jak bardzo', 'w jakim stopniu'). To my experience, the word 'dalece' on its own is quite rare in modern Polish. You may find it in certain expressions, two in particular 'jak dalece' and 'tak dalece' (the latter, literally 'so far', means 'so much' (tak bardzo), 'to such an extent' (do takiego stopnia)). They might not be used very often in everyday language, but they are, by all means, Polish. I find them elegant and a little bookish.



Hello, Everybody!

Dwa typy wyrażeń podane powyżej dalece nie wyczerpują możliwości użycia słowa "dalece" we wspólczesnej polszczyźnie.
The two types of phrases given above by far do not exhaust all the possibilities of the usage of "dalece" in modern Polish.

There are other types and one of them is the one shown in the sentence above. It is "_dalece + nie_" or "_dalece + nie-..._ (an adjective/adverb negated with the prefix 'nie-')". They mean "by far not..." or "far from being (and now the positive meaning of the adjective/adverb, without the prefix 'nie-')" 

Examples:
_Ta ksiązka to dalece nie to, czego potrzebuję. _This book by far is not what I need. This book is far from what I need.

More examples taken from the Corpus of Polish Language:
* _Samo pojęcie „wartości artystycznej” jest dalece niejednoznaczne. Przede wszystkim zmienia się historycznie._ The very notion of "artistic value" is far from being explicit/univocal; first of all....
* _Z naszego rozumu czynimy użytek połowiczny i dalece niewystarczający, skoro w dziejach rządzą namiętności, między innymi niepohamowana żądza..._ We make only a half-way usage of our minds and this is far from being sufficient, since.....
* _Poseł Marek Olewiński (SLD) wyraził obawę, że "jest to dalece niekonstytucyjne"._ ... "it's far from being constitutional".
* _Wiele doskonałych projektów trafia na przeszkody dalece niedoskonałej realizacji i braku przygotowania osób zaangażowanych w prace projektowe._ ... the barriers of an implementation far from being perfect...
* _Wypowiedź tego polityka zabrzmiała dalece niezobowiązująco i nieprzekonująco._ (ADVERBS!) The declaration of that politician has sounded far from being concommital/binding and/or convincing.

Another common usage is before a comparative, especially before "_bardziej_" (more) and "_mniej_" (less) to put more emphasis on the comparison: "much more" and "much less" respectively. _Dalece_ in such a situation could be easily replaced with _dużo_; but it seems to me that with the original meaning "_far_" understood, _"dalece_" brings about the notion of "extent" rather than that of "force".

One example from the same source, the second one is mine:

* _Istotne jest także stosowanie się do własnego rytmu dobowego, wówczas to bowiem sen jest dalece bardziej efektywny._ ... because then our sleep is much/far more efficient.
* _Wymagali od niej dalece mniej wysiłku, niż od pozostałych dziewcząt._ They required from her far less effort than from the other girls.


Other usages, which I am unable to generalize and classify as easily as the ones above, include those from the following quotations (all of them taken from Corpus):

* _... w warunkach szwedzkich koszta zbyt dalece przekraczały możliwości kraju._ ...exceeded by too far...
* _... czytelnictwo musi być rozpatrywane w szerokim kontekście uwarunkowań społecznych, wykraczając dalece poza statystykę wydawniczą i sprawozdawczość bibliotek._ ... going far behind [simple] statistics...
* _- Ja absolutnie przeszłam przez studia bez pojęcia o takich rzeczach. Dalece od takich problemów. Absolutnie._ ... Far from such problems. 

I would say that the original meaining "far" is more than evident in them. Even that the last one quoted is IMHO far from being similar to a common Polish usage (_dalece nie przypomina zwykłego polskiego uzusu językowego_). I'd rather say (and I think most if not all the other Polish members of this Forum would accept it): _Daleko od takich problemów_.

All the best,


----------



## Martin Bar

Thank you so much for all examples! Great!


----------



## Martin Bar

Thank you so much for all examples! Great!


----------



## mcibor

definition
example
another example

It used both in literature and spoken, though it is a formal word.


----------



## dreamlike

Hi, Noychoh! 

Thanks for this ever so detailed and productive post, I hope you'll stay with us for a bit longer. (I can see that's the first time you've posted since 2008, what a pity).

I agree about the last example. To my mind, the word have been misused there. I don't quite like the example 'to dalece nie to, czego', however legitimate it may be. I think 'dalece' is best used as an adverb, and as such it's really common in Polish, espiecially in media. You can hear politicians of all sorts speaking of 'dalece niestosownych wypowiedziach' and so on and forth.


----------



## Thomas1

An interetsing caracteristic of „dalece” is that it comes from an adjective that’s got two different adverbs: (dal)-->daleki-->daleko/delece
“daleko” specialises more in its core meaning, i.e. to/at a significant distance, whereas “dalece” has got a more metaphorical use – to/in a great degree. This isn’t, of course, absolute; we have idiomatic phrases like “daleko mu do dżentelmena” 

It is similar to:
wielce (meaning "bardzo") / wielko (meaning big, though this one is not really an adverb it’s a part of words like “wielkomiejski”, “wielkogabarytowy”, etc.)
wysoce (meaning "bardzo")) / wysoko (highly, at a great height)


 “dalece” is an adverb, so it can modify (1) adjectival phrases, (2) adverbial phrases or (3) verb phrases. I’d say that for all of these, the context is most often somewhat negative, i.e. I could say, for instance, “dalece niestosowne” but not really “dalece stosowne”*, maybe “dalece gorszy” but not “dalece lepszy”*.


(1) When it comes to adjectives, here’s a small sample extracted from Google* results for “dalece”**, which show its use other than that presented by Noychoh:

**I"m going to focus on "dalece" used outside the phrases “jak dalece” or “tak dalece” So, sentences like “_Jak_ _dalece stosowne_ nawożenie wpływa na poprawę łąk i pastwisk, okazuje rozprawa p. Dixon.” (rcin.org.pl/.../WA308_659_P71-T40-z1_ROCZNIK-GOSPODARST.pdf) won't be analysed. 

*I'm using Google, because the scope of language uses seems unrestricted, _i.e._ you will find any kind of language there.
The **’s are also dependant, to some degree at least, on what we are used to, which will be shown below. I’m not going to judge the samples, except for one, maybe, two.
Najbardziej zawiodłem się na opinii HIV'a bodajże z ostatniego PSXE- rozpływał się wręcz nad tą grą, a u mnie po pierwszych 2h uczucia _dalece_ ambiwalentne.​NFS Shift 2 Unleashed - Forum Polygamia.pl​
Dom został wybudowany z materiałów wysokiej jakości _dalece_ przewyższających te używane powszechnie przez firmy budowlane.​Dom Używane Śląskie | Mitula Mieszkania​
Przeważał ton _dalece_ krytyczny.​Spór o pomoc gospodarczą dla Grecji | Gazeta Polska Codziennie​
Podejrzewam, że przeciętny Azjata byłby _dalece_ zgorszony słysząc gdy mówię do synów, że jedzą jak świnki, [...]​Brzydkie słowa. | . - film, archetypy - Młoda Matka - Onet.pl​
Zdaniem Rogozina plan ataku jest _dalece_ zaawansowany. Pierwsza zaatakowana ma zostać Syria.​We wrześniu atak na Iran? - SuperFakty​
Według zapowiedzi twórców "Dragon Age: Inquisition" jest już w _dalece_ zaawansowanej fazie produkcji.​Kilka nowych screenów z "Dragon Age: Inquisition" • Hatak.pl​
jednak elektryfikacja nie była jeszcze _dalece_ zaawansowana.​Centrum Techniki Kolejowej w Bydgoszczy - Systemy zasilania​
Diabeł to poważna sprawa - temat _dalece_ istotniejszy, niż zdaje się wynikać ze sprawy "Nergala".​Rozmowy o diable - Tygodnik​
Pomimo _dalece_ pozytywnych skutków, jakie wprowadzenie Programu potocznie zwanego „Schetynówką” miało dla całego kraju, obecnie planowane zmiany znacząco wpłyną na  ograniczenie  jego zasięgu [...]​APEL_25 11 13_NPPDL_zmiany finansowania.pdf - Zrzeszenie ...​
Kiedy znów zauważyłem, że nie mogłem być obecny w danym dniu jako chory/pacjent u jednego z lekarzy (wpis - porada; ok. 15 minut), też pomyślałem, że to naciąganie na państwowe złotówki, czy może usługa jest tak _dalece_ kompleksowa, że trwa pod moją nieobecność i do tego w odcinkach.
http://www.wiadomosci24.pl/artykul
/ruda_slaska_terminarzyki_dla_pacjentow_przychodni_sa_bezprawne_291895.html

Nie ukrywam, jestem wiernym fanem gier planszowych i mam je za _dalece_ lepszą rozrywkę niż gry komputerowe.​Dracula : Blog iPrezenty.pl​
Gorzko – słodki, bo przykryty wszelkimi ogranymi atrybutami komedii dramat dwojga ludzi, którzy w wieku _dalece_ „dojrzałym”, po latach​Dojrzała miłość w Teatrze Kamienica - AICT Polska​
Drugim, obok pejzażu, motywem przewodnim prac komputerowych jest _dalece_ przetworzona postać ludzka lub sama  głowa. Dalece posunięta komputerowa modyfikacja najczęściej uniemożliwia zidentyfikowanie utrwalonego na wyjściowym zdjęciu modela.​Prace komputerowe - Muzeum Historyczne w Sanoku​
Bezmyślność, ograniczenie percepcji, doprowadzają do stanu _dalece_ posuniętego wzburzenia.​[c] copyright by grupa bez dech : wszystkie prawa zastrzeżone - Toya​
Ktokolwiek zainteresował się definicją płci odkrył, że podział “kobieta/mężczyzna” jest _dalece_ uproszczony.​GENDER – ZROZUMIEĆ | Romskey's blog​​ I guess that the word is also used with a broader range of adjectives than only the ones containing the „nie” particle, though the latter might be prevalent. In a positive-like context, the adjectives indicate some kind of progress most often (dalece zaawansowany/posunięty/przewyższający/ itd.). These are rarities, however.


(2) I haven't found any samples of “dalece” modifying adverbial phrases, which suggests to me that it is even less common.​


(3) As for the following examples:* _... w w__arunkach szwedzkich koszta zbyt dalece przekraczały możliwości kraju._ ...
* _... czytelnictwo musi być rozpatrywane w szerokim kontekście uwarunkowań społecznych, wykraczając dalece poza statystykę wydawniczą i sprawozdawczość bibliotek._ ...​“dalece” modifies verbs in them. Since these are verbs of motion the etymological meaning of “dalece” emerges (with “bardzo” still present in it). This nuance of distance to a greater or smaller degree can also be discernible in some other verbs that denote some kind of progress (the following one is with “tak”, though):
Lecz tak _dalece_ zrosły się te dwa organizmy, a jeden tak do drugiego należał, iż stanowiły jedno duchowe ciało.​Przedwiośnie - Google Books Result​
No jeśli obecna Miss Polonia jest pulchna to ja biskupem jestem, ale widać pojęcie pulchności zmieniło _się dalece od_ czasów Rubensa ​Re: Jak wam się podoba nowa Miss Polonia???? - Forum - Gazeta.pl​
"Cosmopolis" to podróż do źródła szaleństwa. Ci, którzy jednak oczekują dzikiej jazdy, _dalece_ się zawiodą.​"Cosmopolis" - recenzja | OPIUM​​
You will find examples where “dalece” doesn’t entail its etymological meaning so much:_
[...] a przedstawiana przez niego historia polskich robotników odkrywających katyńskie mogiły różni się dalece od tego, co mówiły w tej kwestii podręczniki szkolne, odkrywców grobów czyniące z Niemców._
http://www.muzeumkatynskie.pl/pl/55708/1189/aktualnosci.html

Co jak co - ale zachowuje sie _dalece_ od dżentelmena.
PUDELEK - Nergal NIE PODZIĘKOWAŁ Dodzie za "drugie życie"!​[I’d classify the above example as unidiomatic.]

“dalece” modifying verbs also tends to appear in negative-like contexts.


 [To be continued.]


----------



## Thomas1

Please don’t misunderstand my post above. I still think that “dalece” on its own, i.e. outside the phrases "jak dalece" or "tak dalece", isn’t a common word in Polish and that, if it is used, it is most often used in the two wordings.

If you have a look at Korpus PWN, you will notice that:


the vast majority of the 70 samples of “dalece” is indeed either in “jak dalece” or “tak dalece”; 
the minority of other examples shown is, of course, a sample of how “dalece” is used by some people in modern Polish, but even these occurences also prove that the word tends to be used in rather specific contexts; 
Korpus PWN yields *15895 *samples of “*bardzo*”; this, when compared to the mere *70 *samples of “*dalece*”, is rather suggestive (even if we skip the instances of "bardzo" used in its other forms, like "bardziej", etc.). 


One more curious example of „dalece”:
Styl Hostel Shaoxing Młodzieży jest zgodnie z tradycyjną Shaoxing stylu budynku, który jest prosty, starożytny, całkiem, ale kojący. Drzewa, świeże powietrze i jasne światło słoneczne, to czujesz się jakbyś przyszedł do lasu.
Krzesła z trzciny, ławki kamienne, drewniane biurka, zwłaszcza te piękne chińskie lampiony, które zostały stworzone przez nasz szef córki, poczujesz się _dalece_ od zgiełku i gwaru, kiedy je zobaczyć. W hostelu, mamy dobrze wyposażone udogodnienia, takie jak dostęp do Internetu, self-wash pokój, samo-kuchnia, w pełnym wymiarze godzin ciepłej wody, pub, bar, wypożyczalnia książek cyklu i tak dalej. Nasi kelnerzy są również przyjazne, będą sobie żadnej pomocy, jeśli trzeba.
http://pl.hostelbookers.com/hostele/chiny/shaoxing/51909/
Translation © Google Translator
All rights re_served_.​ 
Well, I gave this one also for its aesthetic value; no man would’ve done it better. 

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Martin Bar

To jest przezabawne. Rozpocząłem ten wątek pytaniem jak przetłumaczyć zdanie "przyszłość miała pokazać". Dostałem pytanie o kontekst więc naprędce wymyśliłem przykład: "Przyszłość miała pokazać jak dalece nie miałem racji". Okazuje się, że dyskusja rozwinęła się w innym kierunku a mianowicie w kierunku używania, znaczenia I tłumaczenia słowa "dalece". Naprawdę nie to mi chodziło!!! Chodziło mi o zwrot: "Przyszłość miała pokazać".


----------



## mcibor

Martin, co do twojego pytania,
spytałem się znajomego Irlandczyka i powiedział, że trochę lepiej brzmi - Future was to show
zamiast "to tell"


----------



## Martin Bar

Mcibor, dzieki wielkie. Masz racje - "future was to show" brzmi lepiej. Tak wlasnie napisalem w moim tekscie. Raz jeszcze - dzieki!


----------



## Polilotte

_Przyszłość miała pokazać jak dalece się myliłem._ - lit. how far I was in my error (from "daleko - far"). I would use it in creative writing, rather than in everyday language.


----------



## Martin Bar

Polilotte said:


> _Przyszłość miała pokazać jak dalece się myliłem._ - lit. how far I was in my error (from "daleko - far"). I would use it in creative writing, rather than in everyday language.


Polilotte! Moje oryginalne pytanie - jak juz wieloktrotnie powtarzalem /patrz wyzej/ dotyczylo zwrotu "Przyszlosc miala pokazac" a nie slowa "dalece". Cos mnie podkusilo I na pytanie o kontekst /w ktorym byl mial byc uzyty zwrot "przyszlosc miala polazac" podalem bez zastanowienia wymyslone zdanie. Jeszcze raz powtarzam: slowo "dalece" dalece mnie nie interesuje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polilotte

Moje odpowiedź skierowana była do  *marrish* 

I'm very sorry that I can't offer anything else as an answer to your query because your query is about English - I'd like to ask a question about Polish. 

''Jak dalece'': What form and what meaning is intended by ''dalece''? I am not familiar with this word and I didn't find it in my dictionary, moreover my Polish friend said it was not Polish. Now that I'm reading the posts, it seems nobody even frowned at it so I am really in a dilemma as to who I should believe. Thank you.


----------



## Martin Bar

No problem! We're all friends here!


----------



## dreamlike

Polilotte said:


> ''Jak dalece'': What form and what meaning is intended by ''dalece''? I am not familiar with this word and I didn't find it in my dictionary, moreover my Polish friend said it was not Polish. Now that I'm reading the posts, it seems nobody even frowned at it so I am really in a dilemma as to who I should believe. Thank you.


Hi Polilotte.

I suggest that you replace 'dalece' with 'bardzo', the meaning and the form should become clear to you then. It's definitely a Polish word, if a bit uncommon, recognized by dictionaries (click). I tend to come across it in papers every now and then. Anyway, I think that more than everything has been said about this peculiar (is it?) item of vocabulary in previous posts.


----------

